
Larry Fink's 2019 Letter to CEOs: Purpose and Profit - airstrike
https://www.blackrock.com/corporate/investor-relations/larry-fink-ceo-letter
======
fiveFeet
I wish there is a mechanism in which investors get to vote on the underlying
shares when they invest in funds managed by the asset managers like BlackRock,
Vanguard, Fidelity etc., Currently, it is the other way around. Investors give
money to asset managers and they get to vote on the underlying shares.

